# [Mod][Juggernaut 4.0 & 4.1] Do it yourself Animations! (Well, okay kind of yourself)



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

*Fun stuff for me, fun stuff for you... Noob friendly goodness!*​
I was thinking, some of you might not want a full blown theme... Others of you are looking to maybe learn a little about what it takes to theme... Others of you, well your strange... Like me! Anyway you look at it, i thought this might be a fun "do it yourself" project for those that wish to have some fun!

What we have here is a template that will allow you, the end user to create personalized animations inside your notification pull down... Super rad right? I have done all the xml coding for you, so all you really need to do it make some images and have fun!​
*What did Alexia do for you?*​
- XML edits​- XML writing​- XML fixes​- Added blank images to the correct size for editing​
*What do you will need to do this mod?*​
- 7-zip found here
- Paint.net, GIMP or whatever other image creator/editor you wish!

*How the heck do you make this happen?*

- Download the animations template here
- Right click the Animation Notifications Template.zip and scroll to 7-zip​- Select "open archive"
- Double click the "app" folder
- Double click "SystemUI.apk"
- Double click the "res" folder
- Double click the "drawable-hdpi-v4" folder
- Now find the images pulldown_anim0.png through pulldown_anim10.png and drag them to your desktop​(Or whatever location you wish really).​- Now with these images in your selected location, start with pulldown_anim0.png and design​the first image of your animation​(Note that your animation will appear in the entire notification pulldown, that being said other images will block your work... Most times animations are added near the bottom of the pulldown_anim image so you can see whats going on... See the sample attached here).​- Clearly pulldown_anim0.png is your starting image and pulldown_anim10.png is your ending image. keep in mind, its a looping animation... So you will want pulldown_anim10.png to flow into pulldown_anim0.png just as​pulldown_anim0.png flows into pulldown_anim1.png. ​- Once you are done with your images, save them as they are named!!!!​- Drag your new saved images back into the same location you pulled them from in the​Animation Notifications Template.zip​(override the current images)​- Once you have dragged your images into the correct location, click the "up folder" or "back" button till you see a prompt asking if your want to save your additions to the zip... Select yes!​- Close the zip after selecting yes​- Make a nandroid​- Save to your phones storage​- Flash​- Enjoy!​







With all that finally said, do not blame me for YOU messing something up... I am harmless... And sweet... And hardly ever brick anyone... Almost never, promise =)... No but for real, enjoy the mod... Have some fun with it...​
_*If you need help on something, by all means reply and i will do my very best to be there for you... This in NO way, all joking aside can brick you... It just cant happen... So really just have fun with it...*_​
Love brought to you by TeamKang!!!!​


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

Reserved for me...

Btw... If anyone wants more image blanks added or slower/faster animations let me know...

This is meant for users either staying stock or that want to use use it as a theme base if your not into xml edits... That said if you want another tweak added let me know...

I don't smali hack ... So adding crazy things like more quicktoggels are on romann lol


----------



## joemm (Dec 3, 2011)

Thnaks Again Alexia.......I made my first animated notification screen last night, I did my name with a android icon and a little android skatebording over the top of my name.......

Check it out...what do you think? Youtube Link


----------



## Alexia (Jul 28, 2011)

joemm said:


> Thnaks Again Alexia.......I made my first animated notification screen last night, I did my name with a android icon and a little android skatebording over the top of my name.......
> 
> Check it out...what do you think? Youtube Link


Excellent =)... I encourage anyone that uses this mod to post what you came up with...


----------



## wildchld (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice tut! Will try when I get a chance

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoodlum12 (Dec 15, 2011)

This is very cool, now I have something cool to do this weekend.

Thanks


----------

